# Magyar közösségek



## Magyar Fruzsi (2015 December 13)

Sziasztok!Hogy vagytok,készültök az ünnepekre?

Kanadában élő magyarok!Ha lennétek kedvesek, válaszolnátok nekem?Személyes tapasztalatokra lennék kíváncsi.

Hol van a legvirágzóbb magyar közösség Ontartio vagy Brit Kolumbia környékén,ahol összejárogatnak a magyarok(akár idősek is),vannak esetleg magyar üzletek,pékség ilyesmi?Ilyen helyen éltek esetleg vagy hallottatok róla,ismertek ilyet?

Nagyon örülnék, ha segítenétek nekem egy kicsit belelátni,milyen a Ti életetek Kanadában. Főleg a magyar vonatkozásokra gondolok,de akár általánosan is.

Köszönöm!


----------



## xinof (2015 December 13)

miert is ...


----------



## Magyar Fruzsi (2015 December 13)

Azért,mert Kanadában tanulok félévtől.Puszta kíváncsiság


----------



## szocske42 (2015 December 14)

Szia!

Mi Montreal kozeleben laktunk, meglepoen sok magyarral talalkoztunk a kozvetlen kornyekunkon, a hasonlo koru gyerekesekkel ossze is jartunk. Igy a belvarosba, ahol a magyar szervezetek mukodtek, nem is jutottunk el. Najo, az egyik belvarosi magyar hentesnel vettunk szaloncukrot meg savanyukaposztat karacsonykor. A hetkoznapi "hazai" igenyeinket boven lefedte a helyi "Euro Deli", ahol epp roman szarmazasu volt a hentes, de mindenfele keleteuropai aruja volt. 
A szomszedokat hivtuk ossze egy meglepetes-telapohoz, korbejartunk betlehemezni, husvetkor meg locsolkodni.

Most Ottawaban lakunk, ami Montrealhoz kepest kisvaros, ugyhogy mindenben benne vagyunk: szakszervezeti telapo es versmondos karacsonyimusor 

Otthon ugyanugy tartjuk a karacsonyt, mint mielott idekoltoztunk volna, meg a fat is majd csak 24.-en allitjuk fel (itt korabban szokas.)

Hianyoznak persze a rokonlatogatasok, a tul sok bejglit suto nagynenik, es a hangulatos karacsonyi vasarok. A "kezmuves" termekek itt a boltiak elfuseralt utanzatai, a velunk elo nepmuveszet csucsa a vilag legkenyelmetlenebb butora, az ugynevezett windsor chair... Nehez volt megszokni a giccset, de mar nekunk is van piros-zolden villogo kulteri egosorunk 


Ilyesmi beszamolora gondoltal?


----------



## Melitta (2015 December 14)

Torontoban sok magyar szervezet van es van meg par uzlet ,igazan kozel se olyan sok mint volt regebben.
Magyar HAz, Magyar iskoala , konyvtar, vadasz club nyugdijas club,Kodaly tanc egyuttes
MAgyar templomok ahol iskola is mukodik, tobb rendezvenynek adnak otthont.
Creditet ado magyar oktatas, es egy magyar tanszek is.
Vannak magyar ugyvedek, orvosok Munk Peter sziv korhaz Rekai alapitvany es korhaz.
Van egy magyar"telefonkonyv ami minden evben megjenik Toth Eszter kiadasaba.

Magyar Alap, Magyar konyves bolt, vagy 4 magyar restaurant, orvosok, fogorvosok, autoszerelok, magyar ruha uzlet,
Van kutya spa uzlet kozmetkaval felszerelesekkel bio etelekkel stb.
Ingatlan ugynokok, es finanszirozassal foglalkozo magyarok.
KOltozteto magyar ceg, es jo par utazasi iroda kb 5-6 lehet.
kb 4 magyar delikates, itt is van szaloncukor , Balaton szelet, Turo Rudi , csulok kolbasz szalamik mustar torma ,Kremes ,gesztenye pure zserbo , Milka magyar szorpok paprika stb stb
KAtolikus reformatus, es meg tobb vallasi templom punkosdistak stb
Van sport club foci
A szekelyek es Bacskasok sokan vannak es nekik van nyari residenciajuk ahol partykat csinalnak.
Van ket magyar ujsag , MAgyar tv , /MAgyar kepek neven/2 magyar radio /az egyik a canadahun radio/
es nem utolsosorban
a Eszak-Amerika legnagyobb magyarnylevu szorakoztato webportal a Canadahun.


----------



## Pandora's Box (2018 November 13)

*Edith levele, 43 év Kanadában*,
---------------------------------------------------
*Soha nem leszel egyenrangú!*
Nem nagyon tudok mit írni Edith levele elé. Saját bevallása szerint Kanadában él több mint négy évtizede, én rengeteg keserűséget érzek ki a szavaiból, aminek persze nem tudom az okát – de talán ez az a helyzet, amikor jobb lenne máshol… Írását azért is adom közre, mert úgy gondolom, sokan élnek úgy (ilyen szempontból mindegy, hogy külföldön vagy Magyarországon), hogy nem boldogok ott, ahol éppen vannak. Szerintem amikor az ember már csak a rosszat látja meg egy országban vagy városban, akkor érdemes elgondolkodni a váltáson.







„Én már 43 éve Kanadában élek, nagyon jól megtanultam angolul, elsajátítottam a szokásaikat, de megmaradtam magyarnak. A saját házamban magyarosan főzök, magyar tésztából, paprikával, magyar bort veszek 43 éve. 

Persze ezeket itt nem könnyű beszerezni, mert a legtöbb üzlet nem árulja, csak kiskereskedők. 

Gyakran követem a magyarországi híreket, hozzászólásokat. Sajnos azt vettem észre, hogy vagy csak azt hozzák nyilvánosságra, amit a külföldiek NEM szeretnek Magyarországon, vagy csak a rossz van? Én ezt nem hiszem! 

Már többször hazalátogattam, nekem az igazi haza Magyarország! Igaz, szüleim már meghaltak, testvéreim nincsenek. 

De valójában Kanadáról szeretnék írni maguknak. Itt nagyon önteltek az emberek, még akkor is, ha nincs semmijük. Elég trehánynak, rendetlennek tartom őket. Ők kedvesnek gondolják magukat, de csak akkor, ha mindig dicséred őket és Kanadát. 

Nagyon jól sütök-főzök, mindig vittem is a munkahelyemre süteményeket és szétosztottam. Nagyon dicsérték, ettek, de soha nem viszonozták semmivel. Mindegy, milyen jól beszéled a nyelvet, ők a hátad mögött mindig kritizálnak. 

Soha nem leszel velük egyenrangú, mindig egy fokkal lejjebb állsz majd, különösen, ha kelet-európai országból jöttél. 

Én mindig ápolt vagyok és csinosan öltözködöm (67 éves vagyok), igaz, megvan a saját stílusom. Itt a nőktől még soha nem kaptam komplimentet, csak ronda tekintetet, mintha megpróbáltak volna megölni a szemükkel. 

Rengeteg kövér, rosszul öltözött, láthatóan beteg, zavarodott ember van. A gazdag elit (angol-francia származású) privát klubokba jár szórakozni, ahova a magamfajta bevándorló nem tud bejutni. Az alsó osztálynak nincs klubja. 

Minden nemzet (a világ minden tájáról) csak a saját nemzetével jár össze szórakozni. A magyar klub már sok helyen rég bezárt, vagy sosem volt. 

Az itteni nagy élelmiszer-üzletekben mindent árulnak, de szinte semmi sem „friss”. Állott, áporodott gyümölcsök, zöldségek, ízetlen almák, kenyér (két nap alatt megpenészedik), csak fel van fújva élesztővel és nincs idő, hogy megkeljen. 

Akkor eszek jó süteményt, kenyeret, ha magam sütök. A vaj, amit veszek, már nem is vaj, a tejfel olyan híg, mintha tej lenne, a 2%-os tej olyan, mint a fehér víz és még sorolhatnám. 

Mindezzel azt akartam mondani, hogy a külföldi állandóan ócsárolja a magyart, de ők se különbek, csak jobban csomagolnak, reklámoznak. Itt meg mindent el lehet adni, ha jól reklámozod és szépen becsomagolod.”


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 November 13)

Nem is értem miért van ott már 43 éve ha ilyen pocsékul érzi magát a kanadaiak között? Hölgyem, pakoljon össze és költözzön vissza Magyarországra, itt majd viszonozzák a sütikéit, meghívják a soha nem létező barátai szórakozni, nyalhatja a sűrű tejfölt, kortyolgathatja a zsíros tejecskét!


----------

